
Schism Atop Bridgewater, the World’s Largest Hedge Fund - pinewurst
http://www.wsj.com/articles/schism-at-the-top-of-worlds-largest-hedge-fund-1454695374
======
pinewurst
As per the usual, search for the title on Google and click through. I see the
corporate culture of the future here and don't like it one tiny bit.

